# Die Moral von der Geschicht, Teil 1



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Nach wenigen Tagen lohnt es sich, verschiedene Geschehnisse gedanklich zusammenzuführen und die richtigen Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen. Das mache ich sowohl persönlich als auch für das Forum.

Vor wenigen Tagen wurde hier angeblich der Versuch eines Dialoges gestartet, bei dem die Beantwortung einer Rechtsfrage durch das Forum erbeten wurde. Wenige Tage später erfolgt eine Abmahnung an dieses Forum von dem Geschäftsführer genau dieses Unternehmens, die letztlich auf die Schließung dieses Forums abzielt und als Begründung angeblich unzulässige Rechtsberatung anführt. Das allein gibt schon zu denken.

Äußerst unbehaglich ist die Information, dass das juristische Instrument für den Versuch, die freie Meinungsbildung hier im Forum zu unterdrücken, ein Überbleibsel der Nazi-Gesetzgebung ist und auf die Diskriminierung von Minderheiten abzielte.

Aus anderen Foren hört man, dass auch gezielt einzelne Poster juristisch angegangen werden, man beachte die weiteren Informationen.

In dem genannte Thread wurde ich mindestens 6 Mal gezielt aufgefordert, eine Äußerung zu tätigen, die nach der jetzt für das Forum insgesamt vorliegenden Abmahnung ebenfalls abmahnbar gewesen wäre. Glücklicherweise war ich ohnehin immer der Meinung, Anbieter könnten ihre Hausaufgaben auch selbst erledigen. Trotzdem sehe ich hier konkret die Möglichkeit, dass auch einzelne Poster in diesem Forum persönlich angegangen werden können und die für angreifbare Äußerungen erforderlichen Fragestellungen gezielt eingestreut werden.

Ich kann also alle Teilnehmer hier nur dringend warnen, eigene Beiträge sehr sorgfältig daraufhin zu prüfen, dass sie keinen Ansatz für juristische Angriffe von interessierter Seite bieten.

Es stellt sich die Frage nach dem möglichen Sinn der Abmahnung.

Allein die Nachricht von der vorliegenden Abmahnung hat ein großes Medien-Echo mit ausnahmslos positiver Unterstützung für dieses Forum erzeugt. Man findet in allen Beiträgen den Ausdruck von Entsetzen und Empörung, dass aus durchsichtigen Motiven mit dem fragwürdigen Instrument eines ehemaligen Diskriminierungsgesetzes der NS-Zeit letztlich ein demokratisches Forum geschlossen werden soll.

Das träfe nicht nur ein paar Privatleute, die hier rein ehrenamtlich ein wichtiges Informationsportal aufgebaut haben. Eine Liste der Institutionen, die dieses Portal ausdrücklich empfehlen, findet sich auf der Startseite von Dialerschutz.

Speziell die Bundesregierung müsste sich überlegen, wie sie mit den Mehrwertdiensten weiter verfahren wollte, wenn die bisherige Absicht, über Transparenz und Regulierung das massive Problem des Missbrauchs in den Griff zu bekommen, nicht erfolgreich sein kann, weil Anbieter die freie Meinungsbildung sowie die Transparenz zu diesem Thema juristisch beenden.

Stellungnahmen der Regierung mit ausdrücklichem Hinweis auf dieses Forum finden sich hier und auch hier.

Die Regierung geht online, da sollte die freie Meinung das auch dürfen.

Die Empörung über die Abmahnung war unüberhörbar und es zeigte sich überall viel Solidarität mit dem abgemahnten Forum.

Ich bin sicher, dass konkrete Schritte, die Stilllegung dieses Forums zu betreiben, die Stimmung massiv anheizen würde. Ein juristischer "Sieg" würde als zählbaren Erfolg zwar die Unterdrückung von missliebigen Meinungen bringen können, aber die sogenannten Mehrwertdienste würden insgesamt einen gewaltigen Imageschaden erleiden.

Speziell das Konzept, mit Transparenz das Missbrauchsproblem lösen zu wollen, wäre damit gescheitert. Dann bliebe noch die Lösung, die die Schweiz erfolgreich vorlebt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Lieber Herr Dr. Vill,

*[]*

dann sollte man nicht den Vorwand der Meinungsfreiheit vorschieben.

Wer auf Recht und Ordnung pocht - der sollte diese selber auch einhalten.

Wer sich nicht daran hält - der sollte in Kürze mal in seinen Briefkasten schauen.

[EDIT]
*unbewiesene Behauptungen wurden gelöscht. 
Wir lassen Verleumdungen egal welcher Art hier nicht zu.
Wenn das wieder nicht genehm war, ich schaue jeden Tag in meinen Briefkasten!
DevilFrank*


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Irgendwie hat er Recht.
Auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Baller Otto (1 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hat er Recht.
> Auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt.



Ich denke auch dvill hat recht.
Und mir gefällt es!

Gruss
BO


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

ich meinte das:

Wer auf Recht und Ordnung pocht - der sollte diese selber auch einhalten.


----------



## Baller Otto (1 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte das:
> 
> Wer auf Recht und Ordnung pocht - der sollte diese selber auch einhalten.



Auch wenn dvill´s Ausführungen zu diesem Thema etwas umfangreicher waren als deine doch recht kurze Zusammenfassung, freut es mich doch das du seine Meinung teilst. Nicht jeder kann sich so versiert in der deutschen Sprache bewegen aber im Kern hast dvill´s posting gut auf den Punkt gebracht.

Gruss
BO


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*Die Moral von der Geschichte, Teil 1*

@ Gast,

Widerspruch. Der ganze Ablauf kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor. War da nicht schon unter http://www.klostermaier.de/fvgreport/public/tanja.html
etwas ähnliches?

Nun wie es auch sei. 
Ich denke das Forum Computerbetrug. de hat gute Karten. 

*Artikel 5
[Meinungs-, Informations-, Pressefreiheit; Kunst und Wissenschaft]
Auszug:

"(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.

(2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre."*

Sollte eine Ehrverletzung erfolgt sein? Für mich war jedenfalls keine erkennbar.

Es wirkt auf mich und wohl auch viele andere schon etwas befremdlich, wenn hier, offensichtlich doch von einem GN-Mitarbeiter (jedenfalls hat er sich selbst so dargestellt) eine Meinung eingefordert bzw. heftigst erbeten wird) und dann Meinungsbeiträge Anlaß für eine Abmahnung bieten sollen.

Seltsam, sehr seltsam. Der Vorgang gefällt mir jedenfalls überhaupt nicht.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

@Baller Otto

Jetzt wird's aber albern.

Du kannst jetzt noch 10mal versuchen den Beitrag zu beeinflussen.

Der andere Poster (gast2) meine anscheinend nicht den Beitrag von dvill - sondern den Beitrag danach.

Kannst du mit Kritik nicht leben ?

Nicht alle schreien hier blind "Hurra".


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

@Paul-Merlin

Deine Beiträge (Aufrufe zur Staatsanwaltschaft mit entsprechenden Anweisungen) im teltarif.de Forum sind nicht ungesehen geblieben.

Wie auch immer du deine Beiträge und speziell deine Aufrufe betitelst - darüber werden andere entscheiden.

Das hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun - aber du kennst ja deine Beiträge - oder erlaube mir doch diese hier zu posten ?


----------



## neward (1 Juni 2004)

Ich - als Nichtjurist - halte 2 Dinge für wichtig und 1 für interessant in diesem Zusammenhang:

1) Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist eine Abmahnung eine einseitige Aktion eines einzelnen Rechtsanwalts/Büros oder (Abmahn-)Vereins. Die Tatsache, dass jemand abgemahnt wird, stellt nur die persönlich Meinung des Abmahnenden dar. Wenn der Empfänger überzeugt anderer Meinung ist, darf er die Abmahnung getrost feierlich verbrennen.

2) Egal wer sich hier äußert, tut das stets als Privatmann - natürlich mit seinen eigenen persönlichen Erfahrungen. Und wenn ein Privatmann einem oder mehreren anderen Privatmenschen seine persönliche Erfahrung, seine Gedanken und seine Tipps mitteilt, dann hat das nichts mit "Rechtsberatung" zu tun.

3) Wer sich darüber aufregt, dass Leute in diesem Forum - wie üblich - Pseudonyme benutzen, sollte die Aufrichtigkeit besitzen, sich selber zu identifizieren, statt sich noch anonymer hinter "Gast" zu verstecken.

Werner


----------



## Baller Otto (1 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Baller Otto
> 
> Jetzt wird's aber albern.



Jetzt erst?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst jetzt noch 10mal versuchen den Beitrag zu beeinflussen.



Du willst in nicht beeinflussen?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der andere Poster (gast2) meine anscheinend nicht den Beitrag von dvill - sondern den Beitrag danach.



Welcher andere Poster? Bei Gästen immer so eine Sache. Woher willst du wissen was Gast 2 meinte? Warum hat er dann nicht geschrieben was er gemeint hat?



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mit Kritik nicht leben ?



Wenn sie gut gemacht ist...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht alle schreien hier blind "Hurra".



Bist du jetzt Gast 1, 2, 3 oder 4

Gruss
BO


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich nicht daran hält - der sollte in Kürze mal in seinen Briefkasten schauen.


Mit direkten oder indirekten Drohungen lässt sich die Meinungsbildung hier nicht beschränken. Auch Rumschnüffeln im privaten oder beruflichen Umfeld von missliebigen Postern wird nicht echte Einschüchterung bewirken. Diesbezügliche Versuche wirken bereits meinungsbildend.

Wer dieses Forum mit raffinierten juristischen Methoden angreifen will, wird ein gewaltiges Medienecho herbeirufen. Mehr als ein Phyrrus-Sieg steht nicht zu erwarten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Namenloser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke mit Drohungen hat das wenig zu tun. Die Dialerbetreiber lassen sich jetzt eben nicht mehr von den vielen Wochenend-Juristen hier in die Suppe spucken. Bei den Millionen Gewinnen auch kein Wunder.
Es geht eben um 100000de Existenzen und ein riesen Haufen Geld. Das die nicht schon früher sauer geworden sind, hat mich immer gewundert.
Aber wenn man den "skrupellosen Abzockern" (Zitat) Geld wegnimmt, darf man sich nicht über Reaktionen wundern. Und da sind juristische Wege eher elegant.

Klopfer


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht eben um 100000de Existenzen und ein riesen Haufen Geld.


Wo Du die Zahlen mit den Existenzen hernimmst, würde mich mal interessieren.
Ich denke eher, dass von den großen Dialeranbietern in D kaum mehr als 100 - 150 Arbeitsplätze geschaffen wurden. Ist zwar ne Laienschätzung, dürfte aber hinkommen.


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mit Drohungen hat das wenig zu tun. Die Dialerbetreiber lassen sich jetzt eben nicht mehr von den vielen Wochenend-Juristen hier in die Suppe spucken. Bei den Millionen Gewinnen auch kein Wunder.
> Es geht eben um 100000de Existenzen und ein riesen Haufen Geld.


Es geht um das Verständnis, um welche Art von Geschäft es sich hier handelt.

Geschäfte, die es als "In-die-Suppe-Spucken" betrachten, wenn Kunden ihr Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung wahrnehmen, sind schon ganz besondere Geschäfte und bei fast allen Menschen nicht sonderlich beliebt.

Jede neue Aktion, diesen unerfreulichen Punkt in die Öffentlichkeit oder vor Gericht zu zerren, wird das Bild dieser Geschäfte in der Öffentlichkeit prägen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (1 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Paul-Merlin
> Deine Beiträge (Aufrufe zur Staatsanwaltschaft mit entsprechenden Anweisungen) im teltarif.de Forum sind nicht ungesehen geblieben.
> Wie auch immer du deine Beiträge und speziell deine Aufrufe betitelst - darüber werden andere entscheiden.
> Das hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun - aber du kennst ja deine Beiträge - oder erlaube mir doch diese hier zu posten ?




Einschüchterungsversuch? *Generell* gilt, dass Strafanzeigen rechtlich unproblematisch sind, so sie denn nicht wider besseres Wissen gestellt werden.


----------



## shiver55 (1 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ein wichtiger Aspekt bei der ganzen Geschichte ist für mich noch nicht erwähnt: Nämlich, dass es viele Menschen gibt, die ohne irgendwelche Skrupel (ist fehlendes Gewissen eigentlich angeboren?) das Recht beugen, bzw. in ihrem Sinne auslegen oder Unklarheiten und Lücken ausnutzen, um sich an den Brieftaschen anderer zu bedienen, ohne dafür einer ehrlichen Arbeit nachzugehen. 
Dass ausgerechnet diese Menschen sich so gerne hinter einem Recht verstecken, dass mit den rasanten Veränderungen im Internet oft nicht Schritt halten kann, ist für mich ein Hohn! Sie werden sich wohl solange aller verfügbaren Mittel bedienen, um ihre oftmals unsauberen Geschäfte weiterführen zu können, bis alle Lücken geschlossen sind. Ein Dialog kann schon wegen absoluter Unvereinbarkeit der Interessenlage gar nicht stattfinden!
Die Gekniffenen sind häufig Menschen, die sich eben nicht so gut mit Recht und Gesetz auskennen und die lieber bezahlen, als sich zu wehren. 

Ich jedenfalls versuche mich an Recht und Gesetz zu halten; und ich hatte Post im Briefkasten. Aber ich werde mich nicht einschüchtern lassen. Das verdanke ich auch diesem Forum! 
Gottseidank sind auch die Gerichte nicht mehr blind auf dem Dialer-Auge, sodass ich einem Prozess relativ gelassen entgegensehe.

Wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt, sollte mal drüber nachdenken, was eigentlich Begriffe wie "Ehrlichkeit", "Anstand" und "Gewissen" überhaupt bedeuten. Wem dazu so gar nichts einfällt, dem stelle ich frei, mich deswegen zu verklagen! 

Immer aufrecht bleiben!
K.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juni 2004)

shiver55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich jetzt angesprochen fühlt, sollte mal drüber nachdenken, was eigentlich Begriffe wie "Ehrlichkeit", "Anstand" und "Gewissen" überhaupt bedeuten. Wem dazu so gar nichts einfällt, dem stelle ich frei, mich deswegen zu verklagen!


Wenn es um Kohlen geht, geht die Moral über Bord.
Je mehr Kohlen im Spiel sind, desto schlechter stehts um die Moral.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Wird nicht mehr lange dauern und der Herr wird seine 
peinliche Abmahnung zurücknehmen müssen.
Aber wie es immer so ist , diese Abmahnung hat garantiert
nur einer seiner Sachbearbeiter versendet 

Zumindest mit dem Erfolg , das noch mehr Bürger über dies
Machenschaften informiert werden können.

Wie heißt es in der AOL Werbung 

Papa , du bist zu langsam für diese Welt  ( hier wohl einige Jahre )

http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39122810,00.htm


----------



## Raimund (1 Juni 2004)

*M. D. (1md.de), B. S., G. N. und die Moral*

 
Moral und Moneten:

jagin

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

*Re: M. D. (1md.de), B. S., G. N. und die Moral*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Moral und Moneten:


Holzschnittartige Vergröberungen sind meistens falsch.

Man findet dort die wenigen Aktivisten der Strategie, die öffentliche Meinungsbildung in diesem Forum mit formaljuristischen Konstruktionen zu unterdrücken, die sich gegenseitig Mut zureden, eine schweigende Mehrheit, die diesem Treiben eher unbehaglich zusieht und viele sehr gescheite Stellungnahmen von Leuten, die Geschäft und Anstand offensichtlich sehr gut vereinbaren können.

Insofern ist dem Forum insgesamt eher Hochachtung entgegenzubringen. Dass die wenigen Akteure hinter der Abmahnungsstrategie sich in höchsten Tönen selbst loben, darf man nicht dem Forum anlasten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Baller Otto (1 Juni 2004)

*Re: M. D. (1md.de), B. S., G. N. und die Moral*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Man findet dort die wenigen Aktivisten der Strategie, die öffentliche Meinungsbildung in diesem Forum mit formaljuristischen Konstruktionen zu unterdrücken, die sich gegenseitig Mut zureden, eine schweigende Mehrheit, die diesem Treiben eher unbehaglich zusieht und viele sehr gescheite Stellungnahmen von Leuten, die Geschäft und Anstand offensichtlich sehr gut vereinbaren können.
> 
> Insofern ist dem Forum insgesamt eher Hochachtung entgegenzubringen. Dass die wenigen Akteure hinter der Abmahnungsstrategie sich in höchsten Tönen selbst loben, darf man nicht dem Forum anlasten.
> ...



Seh ich genauso.
Die ehrlichen Anbieter mit gutem Content sind die leidtragenden.
Die Abzocker sind die, die hier wie dort am lautesten schreien und ihre Merkbefreiung auch noch stolz vor sich hertragen.

Gruss
BO


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2004)

*Re: M. D. (1md.de), B. S., G. N. und die Moral*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Holzschnittartige Vergröberungen sind meistens falsch.
> ..
> Insofern ist dem Forum insgesamt eher Hochachtung entgegenzubringen. Dass die wenigen
> Akteure hinter der Abmahnungsstrategie sich in höchsten Tönen selbst loben, darf
> man nicht dem Forum anlasten.



d´accord , aber die dümmliche Retourkutsche: "Anbieter-Abzocke" find ich schon bemerkenswert....
(ich seh schon, wie die armen AWMs am Hungertuch nagen...) 

cp


----------



## Raimund (1 Juni 2004)

*Moral!*

 
Meine Hochachtung vor dem o. a. Forum und seinen Postern ist geradezu grenzenlos.

Wenn ich missverstanden worden bin:

Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2004)

@Raimund 

ich dürfte wohl kaum mißverstanden werden, wenn ich dafür plädiere Dinge differenziert 
zu betrachten,  wenn der "Schwerpunkt" bei Jagin verständlicherweise anders liegt als in unserem 
Forum , dürfte das wohl kaum verwundern. Trotzdem sollte man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren,
schließlich treiben  sich hier auch Vertreter des Gewerbes rum , die nicht unbedingt repräsentativ für 
das gesamte Gewerbe stehen. Daß ich grundsätzlich nichts von Mehrwertabrechnung 
per Dialer halte, brauche ich dabei nicht zu betonen. Die Gründe dafür hab ich bereits so oft dargelegt,
daß ich mir die x-te Wiederholung schenke 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zitat Mainpean Seite:
Vertrauen hat einen Namen:  mainpean!

Innovation und Sicherheit 
Bonität: Wir garantieren pünktliche Auszahlung 
Erfahrung und Langlebigkeit 
80.000 Partner weltweit und es werden täglich mehr 
Über 10 Millionen Endkunden sprechen eine deutliche Sprache 

Zitatende

Wenn da noch die anderen Anbieter dazugezählt werden - kommt das schon hin.

Uwe


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2004)

Naja aber wenn hinter 1000de Partnerseiten immer ein und der selbe Mann/Frau steckt, ist das auch nur ein Arbeitsplatz.  Ich denke, es werden da nicht die Geschäftsführer gezählt, sondern die Partnerseiten. Und da gehören viele Partnerseiten ein und der selben Person.

Bei vielen Partnerseiten werden im Impressum oft die selben Personen genannt. Insofern darf man dann wohl von Partnern nicht gleich auf Arbeitsplätze schliessen.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat Mainpean Seite:
> Vertrauen hat einen Namen:  mainpean!


und was hat diese Selbstbeweihräucherung mit der Aussage von Heiko zur Zahl der Arbeitsplätze zu tun?


			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke eher, dass von den großen Dialeranbietern in D kaum mehr als 100 - 150 Arbeitsplätze geschaffen wurden. Ist zwar ne Laienschätzung, dürfte aber hinkommen.



Daß viel Kohle in die Taschen weniger fließt, die sich mit Z3s beschenken? Du scheinst 
nach wie vor nicht zu begreifen, worum es hier geht: Wenn jemand (volljährig) in
 Vollbesitz seiner  geistigen Kräfte    meint, daß er dreimal OK drücken sollte , 
um sich mehr oder weniger "erfreuliches" anzuschauen , ist das genau so in Ordnung, wie wenn jemand
 sich per Telefon was vorstöhnen läßt.
Das ist sein Bier, hier geht es darum, daß dies nicht ohne Wissen worauf er sich (finanziell) einläßt 
und Zustimmung geschieht, capito?  (wahrscheinlich  nicht....)

cp


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> 80.000 Partner weltweit und es werden täglich mehr
> Über 10 Millionen Endkunden sprechen eine deutliche Sprache


Der Hinweis ist Unsinn.

Gefragt waren Existenzen oder Arbeitsplätze. Das sind in der Tat ganz wenige. Der Effekt auf den Arbeitsmarkt durch Mehrwertdienste ist minimalst.

Dialerdrücker sind oft 14 - 17 Jahre und bessern ihr Taschengeld auf, indem sie in Chaträumen ihre Altergenossen mit Dialerlinks vollmüllen. Eine häufige Frage in einschlägigen Foren ist das Problem, wie man ohne Einwilligung der Eltern ein Gewerbe anmelden kann. Da liegen also schon mal keine Arbeitsplätze vor.

Man müsste einmal die Umsatzzahlen sehen, für wie viele Existenzen gesorgt werden könnte.

Die stolze Zahl der Kunden schließt diejenigen mit ein, die nach dem Erstkontakt mit diesen tollen Diensten gleich mal ihren Anschluss vollsperren lassen und zukünftig abstinent leben werden. Mehrwertdienste in der hier auffällig gewordenen Form sind eher kein Wachstumsmarkt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Mal zum Zahlengerüst und Forenvergleich:

Das Jaginforum hat 6.554 registrierte Teilnehmer. Davon treten hier als Dauerpflegefälle nicht mehr als 10 in Erscheinung. Mit den übrigen wird es in weiten Bereichen große Übereinstimmung geben, dass übertölpelte Kunden kein dauerhaftes oder seriöses Geschäft begründen.

Insofern wäre es völlig falsch, zwischen diesen Foren einen grundsätzlichen Gegensatz herbeireden zu wollen. Natürlich gibt es dort viele Meinungen, die ich nicht teilen würde - wie hier auch, aber es gibt dort wie hier auch viele gescheite Beiträge.

Im konkreten Einzelfall ist bemerkenswert, dass die Selbstbeweihräucherer vollständig isoliert sind. Es gibt keine Zustimmung von Leuten, die nicht unmittelbar beteiligt sind oder den Beteiligten besonders nahe stehen. Die pfeifen sich dort im dunklen Wald selbst Mut zu. Armselig ist das.

Bei Golem wurde extra ein "Frank" ins Leben gerufen, um auch mal Applaus für die eigene Sache zu hören. Sehr peinlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

> Bei Golem wurde extra ein "Frank" ins Leben gerufen, um auch mal Applaus für die eigene Sache zu hören. Sehr peinlich.




Kannst du den Satz mal erklären ?  Vielleicht mal mit Link ?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Ha, selber gefunden !

Da steht Franz - und nicht Frank.

Aber so genau brauch man es ja nicht nehmen ......

Ebenfalls "Sehr traurig herr Vill" .....


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Einfach mal dem Diskussionsverlauf bei Golem folgen und zählen, wie viele Teilnehmer die Maulkorbaktion verbal unterstützen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, selber gefunden !
> 
> Da steht Franz - und nicht Frank.
> 
> Aber so genau brauch man es ja nicht nehmen ......



Nach den Trollen , nun auch noch Korinthenkacker , bravo der Kandidat hat hundert Punkte :rotfl: 

cp


----------



## Baller Otto (1 Juni 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Frank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke Frank war nur traurig das man sich nicht an seinen Namen errinerte. Stilistisch sind seine Beiträge denen von Gast (1,2,3...) zumindest recht ähnlich.
http://forum.golem.de/phorum/read.php?f=44&i=5948&t=5763
Die Einschätzung von dvill - 10 Dauerpflegefälle - könnte hinkommen.
Aber die Mail Adresse von Frank ist klasse!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2004)

der "gute" Franz verwechselt da was, er labert was von falscher Rechtschreibung,
 das muß er irgendwie in den falschen Hals bekommen haben, falsche Rechtschreibung ist 
das  Privileg einer  bestimmten Zunft. 


cp


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Da steht Franz - und nicht Frank.
> 
> Aber so genau brauch man es ja nicht nehmen ......


Hoppla, da hat Herr Freud mitgemischt.

Bei der Lobhudelei auf den Abmahner dachte ich erst, ob er sich das selber schreibt. Das fand ich aber nicht überzeugend.

Dann fragte ich mich, ob das einer für Geld schreiben könnte. So tief wird wohl keiner sinken. Dann bleibt noch ein Mitwirkender. Einer war sowieso im Thread vertreten, da habe ich den anderen Namen irrtümlich als "Frank" gelesen. Naja, kann passieren.

Jedenfalls gibt es in allen Foren nur ganz wenige Personen, die krampfhaft sich selbst feiern. Es gibt praktisch keine Unterstützung im Jaginforum und schon lange nicht anderswo. Mal schaun, wie weit die Truppe noch kommt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

Da war doch was --- ach ja :

" Franz heißt die Canaille" 

(an alle abmahner : das ist ein zitat und von Friedrich Schiller)

GASTon


----------



## dvill (2 Juni 2004)

Ein Namenloser schrieb:
			
		

> Das tut nichts zur Sache. Abmahnen und Abschalten kann man viel.
> Bei den Beleidigungen und Verleumdungen hier - da sollten auch die Richter in München mitspielen.


Ach was.

Bisher ging es angeblich um Rechtsberatung, die von selbsternannten Kontrolleuren moniert wurde.  Gibt es auch ein NS-Gesetz bezüglich Beleidigungen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Namenloser schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bislang geht es und gar nichts. Denn bislang scheint noch kein Antrag auf Einstweilige Verfügung bei einem Gericht eingegangen zu sein.
Insofern zarter Widerspruch. Warten wir es ab, vielleicht bis Sankt Nimmerlein. Allerdings, wer scharfe und harsche Kritik nicht vertragen kann, sollte hier nicht lesen. Beleidungen habe ich hier noch nicht gefunden, zumindest stehen sie nicht länger als ein scharfes Auge der Mods sie entdeckt.


----------

